# Clotted cream?



## HiddenHollows (Feb 26, 2008)

My british husband, having been in the country for 4 years now without going home to visit, has been craving british foods as of late. 

We started raising our own pigs for british style bacon and sausage. I have even perfected the british sausage roll!!

Now he has been thinking about a good cream tea but getting clotted cream for the scones (Biscuits) is hard to come by. 

The question is can clotted "devonshire" style cream be made from goats milk or would it have to be from a cow to taste authentic?

Anyone out here made it and also been from or gone to the UK to know if it tastes the same.

I'm trying to use making the clotted cream as an argument for getting dairy goats instead of just meat goat


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Not sure if one could make clotted cream from goats milk easily....
For starters you'd need a separator which is a nice chunk of money , goats don't produce as much milk as a cow so collecting a good bit of cream could take a while. But if you gathered enough together I don't see why it couldn't be done.


----------



## HiddenHollows (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh goodness, I doubt that I can talk him into a cow...


----------



## lisarichards (Dec 6, 2004)

I've made it with the cream from some raw milk from Jersey cows. It came out really well, and I've traveled enough in England and Ireland to love the stuff! Can you get some creamy raw milk?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The problem with goat milk is that it is naturally homogenized and will not separate on their own. You have to use a cream separator.

So because of that, you can't make clotted cram from goat cream, because you *don't* _make clotted cream from cream_; rather from _whole raw milk_.

Clotted cream is made by slowly heating rich (a minimum of 55% fat content - such as jersey milk) (goat milk is in the neighborhood of only 30-42%) unpasteurized milk to about 180 degrees F and holding it that temperature for about an hour. 

A very thick, yellow layer of clots of cream forms on the top and that's your clotted cream.


----------



## HiddenHollows (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmm I guess I will have to start asking around then as around here nobody I know has Jerseys.


----------



## lwj2 (Aug 20, 2006)

HiddenHollows said:


> Hmm I guess I will have to start asking around then as around here nobody I know has Jerseys.



Guernseys or Brown Swiss will work, they have a very high butterfat content also.

If all that's available is lower fat content, you might try buying twice as much, letting the cream rise and skimming one unit, add the cream to the other.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

lwj2 said:


> Guernseys or Brown Swiss will work, they have a very high butterfat content also.
> 
> If all that's available is lower fat content, you might try buying twice as much, letting the cream rise and skimming one unit, add the cream to the other.


That won't increase your butterfat content - it just gives you more cream. 

Guernsey _may_ work, but definately not brown swiss which only has average butterfat content. Here's a comparison:

Jersey 4.95 
Guernsey 4.58 
Brown Swiss 4.00 
Ayrshire 3.85 
Holstein 3.66


----------

